# opaque transfer problem



## EagleEyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello guys,

Im using an Epson WF 7610 printer with pigment based ink.
And Neenah 3G jet opaque transfer paper.
But every transfer feels really thick and has a lot of "hand" 
Feels like a thick layer of plastic on your garment.

Is this normal? or is there anything to do about it? Cause on the site they say it doesn't have a lot of "hand"
But i find it very thick.. especially when heat pressing a photo etc (something that covers a large space of the garment..

Really hope theres a trick to make it a lot thinner or that im doing something wrong, but im afraid this is the normal feel?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That is the nature of the product. What might be thick to one person is not to another. This is a very popular product.


----------



## EagleEyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey man thanks for your quik reply.
Yea i was afraid of that.

The thing i find the worst tho is that it actually makes that plastic sound when you squeeze it.

On a youtube video by conde sublimation he said that if you set the pressure to high it "glazes the film layer" which means you ruin the soft strechable film layer.
Could that fix it a little could that be "the' problem?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Give it a try. They are very knowledgeable.


----------



## EagleEyes (Nov 10, 2014)

Will do. thanks!


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

We use the 7510, we have a few of them that we print onto transfers with.
with the 7510, we use the 126 or 127 inks, we found a supplier that sells a special 127 ink for the epson that is much brighter, lighter and lasts a lot longer because the ink itself is not as 'thick" as your standard epson inks. We been using them for quite some time now and seen a huge difference in quality.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

What is the name of your supplier ehas0430, can you share that with us. Thanks


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

If you message me contact info, i can have him contact you his shop is a few blocks away from my shop. Its a local mom and pop type store they sell like remanufactured inks and such but he has a few special blends which i buy from him that have worked really well so far.. The only issue we have had is we need to clean the heads more often but that is not a huge issue only takes a few seconds.


----------

